# I'm done for.



## GrapeApe (Sep 28, 2011)

I got to shoot my new to me bow for the first time tonight.

I haven't slung an arrow in over fifteen years...and I'm now permanently addicted.

Taking the bow to Santa Fe Archery tomorrow for a good looking over and tuning.

The misses even let me have part of the backyard to shoot in.

2005 Diamond Triumph at 60# and it feels great!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep, very addicting. Congrats! Be careful in the backyard.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

santa fe are great folks, they originally set-up my outback. i would suggest taking it to scott @ viking to have the bow set-up perfectly.


----------

